# اليقطينــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة ..!!



## ABOTARBO (2 مارس 2013)

*اليقطينة​
​**لنيافة الانبا مكاريوس ​*​
*​**






هي  شجرة مثل اللبلاب وثمرتها منتفخة ولكنها خفيفة وشبه خاوية مثل التي تحتوي  على اللوف، وعمرها قصير عمومًا إذ تجف بسرعة، ولكن ليس بسرعة جفاف يقطينة  يونان. وقد أثار موضوع اليقطينة التي يبست والتينة التي يبست والمولود أعمى  تساؤلات البعض: هل لكي يتمجّد الله يجب أن تعاني بعض من خلائقه دون ذنب ما  اقترفته؟، كما أن الله يشفق على خليقته جمعاء بما فيها الحيوان والنبات،  فقد طلب ألا نزرع الأرض صنفين، وألا نستخدم الدواب في السبوت، وألا نكم  ثورًا دارسًا، فلماذا سمح بذلك؟، وهو القائل ليونان: 

«أفلا أشفق أنا على  مدينة عظيمة مثل نينوى بها اثنتي عشر ربوة من الناس وبهائم كثيرة؟». 
أراد  الله أن يعلّم يونان أن جفاف اليقطينة وإصابته بالصداع أسهل بكثير من رفع  الحماية الإلهية عن المدينة، وهلاك الجميع بما فيهم الناس والبهائم  والزروع، ومع ذلك اغتاظ يونان، فكيف ينكر على الله غيرته على المدينة  وسكانها؟، ‘ن معني انقلاب المدينة أن يتدمر أو يحترق كل شيء ويختفي.
ومن  المحتمل أن تكون الدودة التي أتلفت اليقطينة ليست مجرد دودة واحدة وإنما  جيش من الآفات المتلفة للزروع قد هاجمتها، واستطاع أن يرى يونان شكلاً من  أشكال الانتقام أو الدمار أو الخراب العاجل، كما اختبر شكلاً من أشكال  الدينونة، ورأى تأثيرها ليس فقط على الزرعة التي كانت تظلله وإنما عليه هو،  وأدرك عندئذ كيف أن الله يترأف على جميع خلائقه ويسعى ليجنبهم مثل هذه  المحن. كما أني لا أعرف السبب الحقيقي لغيظ يونان؛ هل تلف اليقطينة أم  حرمانه من الظل؟. ولكنه على أية حال عاين واختبر بنفسه ماذا يمكن أن يحدث  متى رفع الله "ستره" عنا.
كذلك  يُرجى الانتباه إلى أن هناك تلاحمًا ما بين الإنسان والحيوان والنبات، وإن  الخير مثله مثل الشر يلحق بالجميع (بارك الرب بنيه ومواشيه، حييت وانت  سالم وبيتك سالم وكل مالك سالم، اثنتا عشر ربوة من الناس وبهائم كثيرة..).


إن  اليقطينة أيضًا تشير من بعض جوانبها إلى تمسك الإنسان بخيوط واهية  والاعتماد عليها، إذ توحي ثمرة اليقطينة بالعظمة ولكنها فارغة وخاوية.  وتشير أيضًا إلى مجد العالم الذي يبهر ويخدع دون طائل، أوراق خضراء، وثمر  بأحجام كبيرة، وتسلُّق حثيث، وارتفاعات كبيرة، ثم يختفي الجميع في أقل مما  يتوقع الإنسان.
والآن  يُستخدم ثمر أنواع من اليقطينة في احتفالات الهالوين، حيث يُصنع منها  أشكال مخيفة عن طريق تفريغ الثمرة وفتح ثقوب فيها وإضاءتها من الداخل، وهو  عمل تحوّل إلى عادة فيها الكثير من السخرية من الشياطين. وربما تحاول تلك  الاحتفالات توصيل رسالة: إن خطة الشياطين لهلاك البشر دائما ما تنتهي  بالفشل إذ يبحث الله عن حلول للإنسان "خليقته المحبوبة والمدللة".


إذًا:  كانت اليقطينة مجرد "وسيلة إيضاح"، مثلها مثل الكثير من المواقف التي  استخدمها الله ليرسي مفهومًا في أذهان الناس، الذين لا يقدرون مهما أوتوا  من قوة أن يبلغوا حكمة الله أو يفحصوا أحكامه أو يستقصوا طرقه: "إنه محب  البشر" لأنه من عرف فكر الرب أو من صار له مشيرًا.
*


----------



## jajageorge (2 مارس 2013)

الْيَقْطِينَةَ

وأطلق الكتاب المقدس عليه لفظ qı̂yqâyôn كيكايون فى العبرية ومعناها نبات القرع
اليقطين : ما لا ساق له من النبات ، كالحنظل والقثاء ، ولكن أغلب استعماله في العرف على الدبَّاء وهو القرع المستدير كالبطيخ واليقطينة واحدة اليقطين ، والقرعة الرطبة . ويظن البعض أن يقطينة يونان كانت نبات الخروع ( يونان 4 : 6 - 11 ).كيف نمت اليقطينة فى يوم وليلة هى أيضا معجزة عملها الله لإستخدامها لتلقين يونان درس فى المحبة.


----------



## ElectericCurrent (2 مارس 2013)

1- الله  : كان  عامداً قاصداً الاشارة الى ذات هذا النوع من النباتات  بذاته  -  قاصداً  ما فيه من صفة   جوهرية للاشارة الى معانى روحية وإيحائات مقصودة.
2- النبات من النباتات السريعة الإخضار وذات مجموع خضرى ورقي  يوحى  بالنضارة  \ وأثمار  مظهرها الخارجى الضخامة ولكنها خفيفة جوفاء خالية من المضمون .. [يشير إلى هيئة هذه الدنيا ]
أوراق وارفة  متكاثفة  .. وساقه وأغصان عاجزة ضئيلة ..منبطحة لا تقاوم الجاذبية الارضية  لا تنمو فى إتجاه السماء 
لا تصمد امام التيارات الهؤائية او المائية ..... 
لو إستطاع النبي يونان إيجاد قطع طولية من الاحجار المستطيلة أو جذوع اشجار ولو قديمة او اخشاب مستهلكة يقيمها دعامات لهذه  الفرشة النباتية  لإستطاع -كما حدث بالفعل - عمل ألطف  خيمة   من فرشة نباتية كثيفة  تحجب حرارة الشمس..
وظهورها  وإختفائها * كان عملاً إلهياً  مدبراً  مقصوداً بالتدبير الالهى ​*- وبالقدرة الالهية التى تخدم الاهداف الالهية المقصودة.
ذات دلالات واشارات  تنبه المؤمنين على ممر العصور على المقصود من نوع النبات ومدلولات ظهوره ومدلولات اختفائه 
وكأن الله  كشف  عن كل خدام  الكلمة والمرسلين  أى غطأء من هذه الدنيا  الغرورة وضرب على اذهانهم بشده حرارة  نور الكلمة وحرارتها .

كل التقدير و الاشادة يا استاذى AboTarbu


----------

